# Window sous mac : questions! +besoin de formater clés?



## MarDion (15 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, j'explique mon problème:
j'aimerais acheter un macbook air prochainement. Cependant j'ai quelques questions.
Tout d'abord, à quoi sert dinstaller Windows sous mac?
Puis, mon soucis principal est le formatage de mes clés et disques dures externes. 
Voila ma question : Est ce que si jinstalle Windows, je serais obligé de formater mes disques dures externes pour pouvoir, de mon mac mettre des fichiers dessus? Ou est ce qu'avec l'installation de Windows sur le Mac, ne rend pas nécessaire ce formatage?  
Je ne trouve cette réponse nulle part, alors merci d'avance à ceux qui vont répondre à mon problème!


----------



## Locke (17 Mai 2017)

MarDion a dit:


> Tout d'abord, à quoi sert dinstaller Windows sous mac?


Nous pas savoir ce que tu comptes faire et surtout quelle utilisation de Windows tu feras ?


MarDion a dit:


> Voila ma question : Est ce que si jinstalle Windows, je serais obligé de formater mes disques dures externes pour pouvoir, de mon mac mettre des fichiers dessus? Ou est ce qu'avec l'installation de Windows sur le Mac, ne rend pas nécessaire ce formatage?


Un formatage sera obligatoire. Il faut savoir que si tu tiens à échanger très souvent des données avec le monde PC qu'il sera préférable de faire un formatage en ExFAT qui n'est pas limité par la taille des fichiers, ce qui n'est pas le cas en FAT32 qui n'acceptera pas des fichiers de plus de 4 Go.

Dans le format ExFAT il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir recours à un logiciel tiers pour écrire/lire des données indifféremment avec des Mac ou des PC.


----------

